# Grade yp.04 Emirates



## dagan (Apr 11, 2017)

Hello everyone and sorry for opening a new topic, but I cannot find exactly what I'm looking for. 
I have been offered by Fly Emirates to attend an interview. In the terms and conditions I can see it's a yp.04 grade position. Looking at the salary...it looks pretty low. Am I right? Is this a bad position, right? It's not worth to move to DXB, right?

Thanks in advance


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Emirates or Fly Dubai? Anyway, if it's enough for you, then go for it, but if all else fails, treat the interview as a free holiday.


----------



## dagan (Apr 11, 2017)

Emirates. 
No it's absolutely not enough I guess. 3300 AED, included transport and accommodation allowances..


----------



## Mambo21 (Mar 19, 2016)

You appear to have answered your own questions


----------



## dagan (Apr 11, 2017)

Mambo21 said:


> You appear to have answered your own questions


I guess so! I just don't know if it's better to email them, saying this, or just to ignore it


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

dagan said:


> I guess so! I just don't know if it's better to email them, saying this, or just to ignore it


Doesn't hurt to haggle. Ask for more.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

What's the position you applied for?


----------



## dagan (Apr 11, 2017)

Customer Service Professionals


----------

